# 94 Nissan Altima - Lacks power and erratic acceleration



## EG77 (Aug 11, 2005)

My altima is in decent shape, but I've noticed lately that when accelerating after a full stop, it feels like it hesitates before going anywhere. Almost like it's trying to get going. Then, once I'm on the go and brake at a red light, my RPM goes down to 500 or a little below and it feels like it wants to stall. Fortunately, it hasn't stalled, . . . YET. What could this be? I've had a lot of past issues with the distributor malfunctioning. 

Also, when I put the car in reverse, there is a loud rattling noise coming from the rear of the car. What could this be?


----------



## Cooperman (May 18, 2005)

I had very similar problems although mine was stalling. I replaced the distributor and EGR valve before finding it was the MAF sensor that was the problem. The MAF sensor isn't cheap though and I wouldn't recommend replacing it without further testing. 

You should do the "routine" things like tune the car up and change the fuel filter and if it's still occuring then I'd start with checking the EGR valve - if it's sticking open slightly that would cause the rough performance at low revs. Check the ground and voltages on the MAF although this is a little tougher if it only occurs when you're driving it. 

If you think it's the MAF before spending $500 on a new one, see if you can borrow one from someone else if you know anyone else with an Altima, or if you don't mind throwing $100 at it, get one from a used parts yard and see if it makes any difference.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Do a tune up with new NGK plugs, a new dist cap and rotor, and a new Nissan fuel filter. Then run a fuel system cleaner called 44K from BG with a tank of premium. Let me know what is going on after you do this.

Troy


----------

